# Celestial Lions, Ideas



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Guys, was going to start work on a new army after my hols next week, decided on a codex chapter of Celestial Lions. I know according to the fluff they are pretty much wiped out, but, I'm sure a friendly marine apohtecary from another chapter would help them out and they are comming back, or something along those lines! anyway, back to the point! 

I was going to really mix up on making them, with bits of black tempalr upgrade sprue, dark angel, just shave off offending icons. Now what I was wondering if anyone knows anywhere I could get lion themed bits, shields, heads, cloaks, etc etc. I've had a look on the gw site, and the white lions of Charce have the cloaks, and the lion chariot as well, but I don't want to cough up that much money for the whole models! so anyone know where I can get just bits of lion based good ness? I was thinking of maybe trying to green stuff manes on a few of the guys, although my green stuff skills is awful, and will probably just look like afro's.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I would try a toy store. There are lots of lions in the "little kids plastic animal figures" section. Some of these could probably be chopped apart for faces/heads/manes.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

ooh! hadn't though of that, excellent idea mate! thank you very much


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are some GW related products that can FOR SURE be used
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat50007&prodId=prod790879

The Lions upgrades are all seperate
BUt there is another regiment, its guys on horses that has an upgrade to make them "lion somthing" its either bretonian or empire.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My Chapter, the Lions Rampant, use a lot of lion bitz as well. The best source has, in my opinion, been the White Lion Chariot bits from the High Elf range. Otherwise, green stuff works for manes and lion pelts, but I tend to save that sort of thing for the captains and use the lion as a heraldic device rather than as a motif through the army visually.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for your very interesting contribution Necroboy, see you on the ban list 

Anyway, I'm liking this idea. Personally, I have nothing to add in terms of ideas. However, will you be doing yellow? What is your colour scheme? I shall follow this with much interest.


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

I hear that there will be new space wolves soon, with some modifications, green stuff of otherwise, they could be used.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

The colours for Celestial Lions are Gold main armour, with a very royal blue shoulders and helmets, I was thinking of trying to get some lion based themes, I've seen some cybernetic Lions that someone else has made out of the chariots which looked pretty sweet. I quite like the story behind them, basically pissed off the inquistion, and almost got wiped out, but are still holding in there just about, so it was why I really wanted to put a real mix of parts from all the vet sets. Those that survive are going to be the toughest of the tough! and I want them to really look the part! they are suppoedly the 96 who got given false information, attacked on all sides by the orc waaagh on armegadeon, and still managed to fight their way out!

I wasn't going to really start the project till I get back from Hols, so september time, so hopefully there would be some idea on the space wolf bits by then.

and what did Necroboy say.. I'm curious now?


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Guys, slightly strange request I guess, but anyone who plays highelves, and has a chariot fetish, have any of the bits shown in the search, mainly hoping for the cloaks and the shoulder pad
http://www.bitzbox.co.uk.php5-2.dfw...search_in_description=1&keywords=lion&x=0&y=0


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

My first attempt at the colour scheme.. of course, picked a sensible trial model.. or not 










I'll take a better picture tomorrow, don't think its that good, but tired and need to go bed now.


----------

